# Droppings Area



## mogirl (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm having a coop built. I want to put a sled under the roost to make cleanout easy. 2 questions, do I need chicken or other wire under the roost and over the sled - seems to me like that would be another item to clean! Do I need a barrier/wall between the sled/droppings area and the rest of the house - if so I don't understand the purpose.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It's sorta tough to ask what you "need" in a coop. You'll get a giant variety of answers. It all boils down to just providing a safe area for the birds to stay for protection at night and from severe weather. The rest is really just for your ease of cleaning and aesthetic preference. 
I won't use wiring under my roosts, but that's me. Others do. 
What works for one chicken owner, may not apply to another. Don't worry that your coop could be wrong in some way. I'd say as long as your birds are happy and healthy, you're doing a good job!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Without a drawing or something, I think its hard for most everyone to picture what you are asking. I would want some kind of wire to keep chickens out of poop sled.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There are lots of free blueprints available on line to download. I'd suggest looking at those before you re-invent the wheel. Just my opinion.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

InnKeeper said:


> It's sorta tough to ask what you "need" in a coop. You'll get a giant variety of answers...


I built my coop long before the internet. Now that I've seen so many great ways of keeping chickens, I would place wire under the roost and space under that open for easy cleaning. I would do a image search for chicken coop to see what works for you.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We built our coop before joining here or doing any research so it is now impossible to revamp ours. Wish I had known some of the other ways before building ours. But then on the other hand we had to build fort knox to keep the wild life out of the run and coop so can't do a "redo" now. We have to clean ours daily in order for them not to have a big mess in there. Don't think we would have used wire under them anyway because it would make a big mess on the wire and would rust after time.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally...I don't see any reason for a wire-screen between the Roosts and the "croppings-catching sled". It seems to me that it would defeat the purpose of the "sled". ( BUT...that said....I don't use either. I just rake out the hay with the droppings ---replace the hay with NEW ---dried hay----and put the "old stuff" in my Compost Pile.)

I figgur that you can do whatever _WORKS for YOU _*!

Just make it EASY on yourself.....*the Chickens won't mind THAT one little bit. 
Bruce ( ReTIRED )


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

catlady6200 said:


> We built our coop before joining here or doing any research so it is now impossible to revamp ours. Wish I had known some of the other ways before building ours. But then on the other hand we had to build fort knox to keep the wild life out of the run and coop so can't do a "redo" now. We have to clean ours daily in order for them not to have a big mess in there. Don't think we would have used wire under them anyway because it would make a big mess on the wire and would rust after time.


we are about to build a standing shed/coop. tell me everything you would have done differently! now! I'm so afraid I don't know enough. I'm reading everything and watching my chickens (with delight), but we haven't been through a summer, or an illness, or a multitude of laying hens, or an aging chicken...there's so much I hope this enclosure will serve.


----------

